# Wheels for Columbia Twosome?



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello! I'm in the process of building my wife a tandem beach cruiser using an early 70s Columbia twosome. This bike will only be ridden on flat ground, and will only ever see slightly faster than walking speeds. 

Ive got it stripped down to the frame, and its currently getting powder coated. Ive done a ton of reading and research, but im stuck on the wheels and drive line.

The original 26" wheels are heavily corroded, and need to be replaced. I want to keep it single speed, with a coaster brake, but have no idea what to look for as far as wheels that will fit. Any help, advice, or direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome....
Someone will help you I'm sure....


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

Maybe a donor bike from CL, FB marketplace,  or even Goodwill. I look all the time.  Good luck, and post pics.


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Welcome....
> Someone will help you I'm sure....



One can hope! 

I've learned a ton lurking and searching these forums already, and I hope custom bikes is the right place to ask for help. I understand im in the land of traditionalists, but this bike was a turd and im hellbent on turning it into a stylish way to get the wife and I to the beach!


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

ian said:


> Maybe a donor bike from CL, FB marketplace,  or even Goodwill. I look all the time.  Good luck, and post pics.



I guess this helps narrow my question. Am I limited to original parts? Or is there new stock that would work?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2020)

MuddyOne said:


> I guess this helps narrow my question. Am I limited to original parts? Or is there new stock that would work?




you'll need to start with what size tires the wheels take. 
are they 26 x 1 3/8", 26 x 1.75"...?


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

I found a new cruiser built in China for $30.00 on CL a few years ago. It's a perfect donor bike, the bars are good, rims and tires match, soft, cuddly seat...


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> you'll need to start with what size tires the wheels take.
> are they 26 x 1 3/8", 26 x 1.75"...?



Current tires are 26 x 1.75, id like to go to 26 x 2.125 which from what I understand are the widest tire this bike will accept.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2020)

MuddyOne said:


> Current tires are 26 x 1.75, id like to go to 26 x 2.125 which from what I understand are the widest tire this bike will accept.



so you'll be looking for a wheel set with a 559 bead diameter, which is common. 
most cruiser and many mountain bikes use this size. 
lots of "off the shelf" options out there.


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> so you'll be looking for a wheel set with a 559 bead diameter, which is common.
> most cruiser and many mountain bikes use this size.
> lots of "off the shelf" options out there.



This is a super newbie question. 

Will the new wheel set come with the rear sprocket and coaster brake installed?


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

This was the bike yesterday vs today


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2020)

MuddyOne said:


> This is a super newbie question.
> 
> Will the new wheel set come with the rear sprocket and coaster brake installed?




they are available that way, or you could have something custom built. 
first option much less $ than the second.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2020)

26 cruiser wheelset coaster | eBay


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> they are available that way, or you could have something custom built.
> first option much less $ than the second.



Thanks for the help. Ive been scouring the web for days and its difficult to find specific answers.

I see you are a moderator, is there a particular vendor that's good to the site?


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> 26 cruiser wheelset coaster | eBay



Damn you're fast!


----------



## highship (Dec 14, 2020)

you should know that tandems have heavier duty wheels than regular bikes. even if your going to just be putting around I would still try to stay with the heavier wheels, there's lots of weight and flex in those tandems. 

those wheels you have don't look to bad, did you try to clean them up?
Maybe you could paint them?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 14, 2020)

from my experience with tandems, you might want to work with what you have and get it on the road, spending as little as possible.
if all goes well then upgrade as needed.


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

highship said:


> you should know that tandems have heavier duty wheels than regular bikes. even if your going to just be putting around I would still try to stay with the heavier wheels, there's lots of weight and flex in those tandems.
> 
> those wheels you have don't look to bad, did you try to clean them up?
> Maybe you could paint them?



The wheels aren't "too" bad. There's just a few fatal flaws for my particular project. In a few spots the chrome has delaminated, they have galvanized spokes, and the hubs are pretty heavily corroded. 

I've managed to get a nice shine on just about all the hardware im keeping with the exception of the rear seat post and gooseneck (they will get chrome painted, as they seldom have contact with anything) and the oe wheels will stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> from my experience with tandems, you might want to work with what you have and get it on the road, spending as little as possible.
> if all goes well then upgrade as needed.



I've read this is the best approach, but the wife wants what she wants. 

Other than needing a tune-up, the bike was operable before I tore it down. 

She saw this photo, and my headache began:


----------



## MuddyOne (Dec 14, 2020)

highship said:


> you should know that tandems have heavier duty wheels than regular bikes. even if your going to just be putting around I would still try to stay with the heavier wheels, there's lots of weight and flex in those tandems.
> 
> those wheels you have don't look to bad, did you try to clean them up?
> Maybe you could paint them?



Also, as far as heavier duty wheels, ill make sure they have a heavier guage spoke (or more spokes). Thankfully my wife and I weigh in at <275 after dinner, so I'm not too concerned, but im keeping it in mind for sure.


----------

